# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Эксперты лаборатории Касперского обнаружили новый Andriod-троян

## olejah

Исследователи Лаборатории Касперского столкнулись с новой угрозой для Android, трояном, который взламывает маршрутизаторы и изменяет настройки DNS в целях перенаправления трафика на вредоносные веб-сайты.

Троян получил название «Switcher», он замаскирован под Android-клиент китайской поисковой системы Baidu и китайское приложение для обмена информацией о сети Wi-Fi. После того, как пользователь установит одно из этих приложений, вредоносная программа пытается угадать имя пользователя и пароль маршрутизатора, к которому подключено зараженное Android-устройство.

Switcher включает в себя список из более чем двух десятков комбинаций имени пользователя и пароля, которые могут дать доступ к интерфейсу администрирования маршрутизатора. Среди них, например: admin:admin, admin:123456 или admin:00000000.

«С помощью JavaScript он пытается залогиниться, используя различные комбинации логинов и паролей. Судя по жестко заданным названиям полей ввода и по структурам HTML-документов, к которым троянец пытается получить доступ, используемый код JavaScript работает только с веб-интерфейсами Wi-Fi маршрутизаторов производителя TP-LINK» - пишет в своем блоге Никита Бучка, эксперт по мобильным угрозам Лаборатории Касперского.

Если вредоносу удается получить доступ к интерфейсу администрирования, он заменяет первичные и вторичные DNS на следующие адреса: 101.200.147.153, 112.33.13.11 и 120.76.249.59. Первый адрес идет вариантом по умолчанию, а два других для конкретных интернет-провайдеров.

«В коде, выполняющем эти действия, разобраться сложно, поскольку он предназначен для работы на моделях маршрутизаторов и работает в асинхронном режиме» - добавляет Бучка.

«Trojan.AndroidOS.Switcher не нападает напрямую на пользователей. Вместо этого он нацеливается сразу на целую сеть, так что все пользователи сети оказываются уязвимы к атакам самого разного рода – от фишинга до вторичного заражения».

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

